# Gammer/Arbeiter PC



## Nahrzul (12. November 2008)

Wie schon im Titel beschrieben bin ich dabei mir einen Pc zusammen zu stellen, ich steh jetzt blos vor der Frage ob ich mir die Komponenten (CPU, Arbeitsspeicher, Mainbord, Netzteil, Grafikkarte) zulegen soll um meinen zwei jahre alten PC Aufzurüsten

Hier mal die Auflistung der einzelen Teile die ich mir ausgesucht habe

Produkt : P5Q (P45) ASUS
Anzahl : 1
Einzelpreis : EUR 109,90
Gesamtpreis : EUR 109,90

Dieses Mainboard wurde mir von mehreren Leuten empfohlen


Produkt : RealPower M 620W (620 Watt) Cooler Master
Anzahl : 1
Einzelpreis : EUR 84,90
Gesamtpreis : EUR 84,90

Das Netzteil habe ich mir selber ausgesucht und bin mir nicht sicher ob es ausreichend ist, aber soweit ich erfahren habe sollte es reichen

Produkt : Core 2 Quad Q6600 (4x 2400 MHz) Intel
Anzahl : 1
Einzelpreis : EUR 162,30
Gesamtpreis : EUR 162,30

So das ist einer meiner größten Probleme Quad CPU wurde mir von jemanden Empfohlen der sich meiner meinung nach auskennt da man ihn gut Übertakten kann, aber eine andere wiederrum sagte mir das es viel bessere AMD CPU's gibt und ich lieber die finger von Intel lassen sollte was sagt ihr dazu?


Produkt : GTX260 (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260) EVG
Anzahl : 1
Einzelpreis : EUR 289,-
Gesamtpreis : EUR 289,-

Die Grafikkarte ist ebenfalls meiner Meinung nach sehr gut, nur glaube ich das ich um die 20-30&#8364; aufpreis alleine für die Marke EVG bezahle könnte das stimmen?

Produkt : DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1066 Kit (4096 M Kingston
Anzahl : 1
Einzelpreis : EUR 67,90
Gesamtpreis : EUR 67,90

Dieser Arbeitsspeicher ist nur ne Mittelklasse, aber da ich nicht über mein Buget von 700&#8364; fallen darf muss ich wohl oder übel auf diesen zurrück greifen, oder gibt es bessere zum gleichen/günstigeren Preisen?


Was sagt ihr dazu: 
ist das Preisleistungsverhältniss Inordnung?
würde es billiger zu gleichen Leistungen gehen?
passt der CPU?
gibt es billigere Grakas mit gleicher Leistung/Qualität?
kann ich schätzungsweise 1,5-2 Jahre mit dem PC auskommen?

Noch eins vorweg, ich habe noch nie einen PC selbst zusammen gebaut, kann ich da viel Kaputt machen oder sollte es doch jemand in meinen Bekanntenkreis machen der sich damit auskennt?


Viele fragen und ich hoffe auf kritikreiche Antworten, vielen Dank schon mal an alle im vorraus die mir helfen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Domenic


----------



## painschkes (12. November 2008)

_Sind alles in allem ca. 700&#8364; wenn ich richtig zusammengerechnet hab , oder?


---
*
Grafikkarte :*  HD4870 Xpertvision/Palit Sonic Dual Edition 

*RAM :*  Kingston HyperX DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit 

*CPU :*  E8400 (Boxed) 
*
Mainboard :*  Asus P5Q Pro 
*
Netzteil :*  BeQuiet Straight Power 550W 

Wäre jetzt nen Beispiel.

Damit hast du ziemlich viel Power :>_


----------



## Nahrzul (12. November 2008)

Ja genau 700€

Aber wieso Raten so viele zur HD4870

und wieso 

E8400 (Boxed)?

Der Core 2 Quad Q6600 ist wohl nicht so gut nach deiner Meinung?

*noch verunsicherter bin* ^^


----------



## painschkes (12. November 2008)

_Weil die 4870 einfach super ist. Vor allem die von mir angegebene.. (hab ich selber drin)

1. Angenehm Kühl
2. Schön Leise 
3. Massig Leistung

----

Was arbeitest du denn am PC? Bildbearbeitung? Rendering? Sowas in der Art? Oder "nur" Schreibarbeiten etc..?

Nen Quad ist gut für sowas wie Bildbearbeitung und Rendering etc..

Aber der E8400 ist fürs Spielen "schneller" - Boxed bedeutet = Standartkühler = Damit du etwas sparst.. obwohl nen anderer CPU Lüfter zu empfehlen wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (12. November 2008)

Die Quads werden in 1-2 Jahren die Duo-Cores ablösen.

Wenn du dir die nächsten 3-4 Jahre keine neue Hardware leisten willst dann kannst du
auch zu eine Q450 greifen.

Wenn du in 1-2 Jahren aufrüsten willst lass den E drin.

Es liegt auch immer dran was du machst.
Machst du Bildbearbeitung/Viedeoschnitt dann Quad.
Oder mehrere Programme gleichzeitig z.B.:
TVaufnahme,Videoentcoding,Virenscann.
Aber wenn du nur Office machst und WoW oder anderes zockst kannst du auch den Duo lassen.
Ist momentan noch ein Thema wo sich die Geister streiten.
Ich habe mir den Q6700 gekauft, bin damit sehr zufrieden, werde mir nach Weihnachten noch
einen Zalman Kühler kaufen und dann den Auf 3,0 GHZ übertakten.
Dann ist der leistungsmäßig sogar höher als der Q9550.
Ansonsten würde ich zu einer 4850 PCI-E am besten von Palit oder Club3D greifen,
oder einer 4870.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Dunedin (12. November 2008)

Jo nimm die GraKa von Painschkes, doch behalte den RAM, hat einen 1066 Mhz Takt (Besser als 800).
Behalt des Mainboard und den Prozi mit einem guten Lüfter, falls du einen Boxed bestellt hast.
Sonst passt alles.


----------



## Wagga (12. November 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> - Boxed bedeutet = Standartkühler = Damit du etwas sparst.. obwohl nen anderer CPU Lüfter zu empfehlen wäre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nimm dir einen anständigen Kühler wenn du übertakten willst auch wenn du es aktuell nicht willst.
Ich dachte vor 2 Monaten auch nicht im Traum dran das ich den Q6700 übertakten würde oder
wollte.
Nun kaufe ich mir bald noch einen Zalman, aber erst Januar.

Wenn du Übetakten willst dann -> Markenkühler
Wenn nicht ginge auch der Boxed.
Aber auch bei nicht übertaktung würde der Marken schöner aussiehen.
Besonders wenn du ein "durchsichtige Gehäuseabdeckung" hast.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (12. November 2008)

ok, ich versuch mal dir die (wahrscheinlich perfekte) Zusammenstellung von painschkes zu erläutern. Fangen wir oben an, sprich beim Mainboard. Ist schon sehr gut, nur ist das Pro besser und nur minimal teurer. Weiter bei der CPU: Im Vergleich AMD/Intel ist Intel im Moment Meilenweit vorraus in dem Rennen. Der Q6600 ist schon "relativ alt" sag ich mal, der E8400 ist dagegen top aktuell und obwohl er nur 2 Kerne hat wird er fast überall schneller sein als der Q6600, auch schon desshalb, weil einfach im Moment noch sehr wenige Sachen einen Quad unterstützen. Diese lohnen sich im Vergleich zum E8400/E8600 erst ab dem Q9550 in Spielen etc. Weiter mit dem Ram: Warum 1066er? Lohnt sich eigentlich nur, wenn du wirklich extremes OC in betracht ziehst, was beim E8400 aber vollkommen überflüssig ist. Grafikkarte wirst du im Moment nix besseres als die HD4870 finden im Bereich Preis/Leistung. Die GTX260 ist langsamer, dafür aber 50&#8364; teurer. Die Xpertvision dürfte wohl eine der besten sein.
Und das von dir gewählte 620 Watt Netzteil ist Überdimensioniert, das von Painschkes past da besser, vor allem ist BeQuiet ein super Hersteller.

edit: Mist, war zu langsam...hing noch am Telefon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (12. November 2008)

_Danke Asoriel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja , muss jeder selbst entscheiden was er kauft.

Aber wenn du wirklich Power für die nächsten Jahre willst nimm das - soll kein Eigenlob sein , es ist aber so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---

Genau die Teile (bis auf RAM) hab ich auch bei mir drin.

Den Lüfter den Wagga gepostet hat auch , alles in nem Antec 1200._


----------



## Klos1 (12. November 2008)

Wenn du den 6600 Quad in G0-Stepping nimmst und dann übertaktest, dann ist der super

Geht ohne Probleme auf 3 Ghz und wäre somit in meinen Augen einem 8400 Dual vorzuziehen. Im Standardtakt aber eher dann der 8400, falls nur gespielt wird.

Ob Geforce GTX260 oder ATI4870 ist meiner Meinung nach Jacke wie Hose. Fast gleiche Leistung. Nimm die Frima deines Vertrauens, würde ich sagen.

Den 1066er Ram würde ich persönlich lassen. Ca. 8% Leistungsboost für einen Aufpreis von ca. 10 Euro. Denn der PC800 kostet auch knapp 60 Euro. Außer du nimmst einen Value, aber die wären dann allein von der Qualität nicht zu vergleichen.

Edit: Wer auch immer gesagt hat, daß AMD im Moment viel besser ist, sag ihm nen Gruß von mir, er hat absolut null Ahnung. Der beste Quad von AMD reicht nicht mal ganz an das Niveau des alten 6600er Kentsfield ran und frisst aber bei weitem mehr Strom.
Echt lachhaft, eine solche Aussage


----------



## Wagga (12. November 2008)

Mein Q6700 wird bald mit diesem http://www.alternate.de/html/product/CPU_L...;l2=K%C3%BChler 
ausgestattet und dann wird der mit 3,0 GHZ "verheitzt".

So lang ich das Geld nicht habe dauert noch bis mind. Weihnachten lass ich ihn bei seine 
2,66 GHZ.
Danach mit dem Zalman auf 2,9 /3,0.

Habe es gestern schon mit 2,81 versucht, aber das ist jeseits von gut.
Wird einfach zu heiß, und schrotten will ich das Ding ja nun auch nicht.

Mal ne frage auch wenns mein Thread nicht ist, wenns erlaubt sein darf.
Wenn ich mir den Zalman kaufe, muss ich da das Mainboard ausbauen, oder
eher der auch noch eingebaut einfach auszutauschen?
Als ich die CPU montierte war er natürlich noch ausgebaut, aber wegen einem
Kühlertausch wieder alles ausbauen?
Nur wenns nötig wäre, ansosnten würde mir den Stress nicht antun.
In Zukunft kaufe ich mir beim nächsten CPU nie mehr ein Boxed bzw. zusätzlich direkt einen Zalman, aus Fehlern lernt man.
Da denkt man man könnte ein paar Euro sparen und spart am Ende am falschen Ende.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (12. November 2008)

Mmh...der ist aber ganz schön teuer, hoffe er ist sein Geld wert. Kenne das Ding nicht, aber so wie es bei Alternate beschrieben ist, wird das Ding verschraubt, schätze auf die herkömmliche Weise, nämlich mit Rückplatte an Mainboard.
Von oben wird dann wohl der Aufsatz aufgesetzt und mit Klammer versiegelt. Also ja, daß Mainboard müsste raus. Eine ordentliche Verschraubung ist bei großen Lüftern aber auch angebracht. Kann garnicht verstehen, warum das bei den Tests oftmals als umständlich bewertet wird. Klar ist es einfacher, einen Pushpin zu nehmen, der dann einfach ohne Mainboardausbau draufgesetzt werden kann. Aber erstens mal hatte ich es schon verdammt oft, daß das Mainboard ziemlich unter Spannung stand und zweitens hält es einfach nicht so gut.

Ich würde mir also an deiner Stelle nur einen kaufen, bei dem das Mainboard raus muss


----------



## painschkes (12. November 2008)

_Das Ding ist sein Geld wert Klos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab das Teil bei mir auch drauf.


1.Leise
2.Kühl
3.Sieht gut aus._


----------



## Klos1 (12. November 2008)

Schon mal die Temps unter Last getestet? Wie heiß wird die CPU mit dem Ding?


----------



## painschkes (12. November 2008)

_Wenn du mir mal fix nen Programm sagst mit dem ich das RICHTIG auslesen kann..

Hab bis jetzt nur mal mit Everest etc geschaut.. :0_


----------



## Wagga (12. November 2008)

Der Boxed hatte so Plastikklipps die man im Uhrzeigersinn drehte.

Deswegen frage ich ja.
Also muss ich für den Austausch so mind. 1 Stunde einplanen,
dann kaufe ich vielleicht doch noch nach Weihnachten, sonst hat man ja sehr wenig
Zeit unter der Woche für Schraubereien, da muss der PC jederzeit laufen, man weiß ja nie
was gerade benötigt wird, da kommt dann wieder die Verwandtschaft und will ne Kopie.

Manchmal komm ich mir schon fast wie ein Copyshop vor.

Gibts auch einen vergleichbaren (beleutet) ohne schrauben?
Wenn nein, auch nicht schlimm!
Je nach Geldsegen wird es was mit dem Kühler oder halt nicht, ist noch unklar.
Aber wenn dann solls schon einer sein der die Übertaktung ermöglicht und auch
beleutet ist.
Falls es sehr umständlich sein sollte lass ich mir den einbauen, kein Problem, finde ja bestimmt jemand der mehr handwerklich begabt ist als ich.
Weil Klipps drehen und schrauben ist ein Unterschied.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (12. November 2008)

ich würd mir den Thermalright SE128 holen. Da muss das Board aber definitiv raus. Aber das lohnt sich.


----------



## Wagga (13. November 2008)

Ich habe mir nun Core-Temp geladen.

Die CPU ist lt. dem Programm bei 45-50 Grad.
Bei 267 FSB.
Ich werde mal auf 271 gehen und nochmals mit dem Programm es prüfen.
Solang es ja nicht über 70 geht ist es doch ok oder?
Ein neuer Kühler kommt dann bald rein.
Oder sollte ich erst warten bis der Kühler da ist?

Ist der auch beleutet ? @ Klos.
Wenn  ich schon nochmals Geld ausgebe für einen Kühler dann sollte der auch
was her machen Rot oder Blau.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (13. November 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Schon mal die Temps unter Last getestet? Wie heiß wird die CPU mit dem Ding?


_

Hab PC die Nacht mal angelassen (mit WoW und Source offen) und eben die Temperatur nachgeschaut : 35°C steht bei Core-Temp._


----------



## Falathrim (13. November 2008)

painschkes dein Rechner ist godlike :/


----------



## painschkes (13. November 2008)

_Naja , GEIL ist er auf alle fälle :0



Vor allem in CSS.. beim Surfen zb.. 200-490FPS :0

Aber der Rest ist auch super nice , brauch nur mal nen paar mehr Spiele.. _


----------



## Falathrim (13. November 2008)

Einmal Karstadt besuchen...

Bioshock 10 Euro
STALKER 10 Euro
Company of Heroes 10 Euro
Paraworld 10 Euro
Star Wars Empire at War 10 Euro
usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (13. November 2008)

_Stalker habsch hier , Rest ist nix für mich :0

Ausser Bioshock.. das ist ne überlegung wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (13. November 2008)

Übertakten mit dem Ding unmöglich.

Das Ding taugt nix, ich werde selbst wenn ich nicht übertakten werde mir einen neuen Kühler
kaufen.

Aber wenn ich dann übertakten könnte, würde ichs machen.

Der PC hat im Leerlauf bzw. die CPU zwischen 44-49 Grad.
Bei Prime95 geht er bei SSF auf 70 hoch.
Das schon bei 267 FSB.
Anscheinend gab Speedfan falsche Werte aus, werde es aber gleich nochmals testen mit 271 FSB.
Aber nicht destotrotz muss allein fürn Sommer ein neuer Lüfter her.
Kann jemand einen empfehlen.
Beleutet vielleicht max. 30 Euro.
Wenns da nix gibt nehme ich den Zalman 
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/CPU_L...;l2=K%C3%BChler


----------



## painschkes (13. November 2008)

_Den kann ich nur Empfehlen Wagga , hab ich ja wie gesagt bei mir auch drin.

Leuchtet super.
Kühlt super.
Ist super. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (13. November 2008)

Und mit dem kann ich den Q6700 ohne Sorgen von 266 auf 300 bringen?
Man muss ja noch den Sommer einrechnen oder?
Da ist ja die Außentemperatur auch höher. 
Also dann lieber 60 Grad rechnen.

Das 2. ist am wichtigsten.
Das 1. ist nur Beiwerk.
Braucht der einen Extrastromanschluss?
Wärmeleitpaste dabei?
Weil beim jetzigen war keine Dabei (Boxed) dafür waren da so Folien auf dem
Kühler drauf.
In der Beschreibung stand auch nix das da welche drauf muss.
Vielleicht ist auch die Wärmeleitfolie nicht so das ware?


----------



## painschkes (13. November 2008)

_Also zum extra Anschluss : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wärmeleitpaste : Leider keine Ahnung , wurde ja fertig für mich Zusammengebaut.. Aber die kostet ja nicht die Welt.

Und ich denke , du solltest so hoch kommen.

Der Techniker vom Laden wo ich den PC gekauft hab , hat den E8400 auf 4Ghz übertaket. Wie heisst der CPU war weiss ich nicht genau , da ich da nicht nachgeschaut hatte.. :/ Aber , ich denke er würde es nicht machen wenn der CPU dann zu heiss wird.

Hab ihn zwar erstmal wieder auf 3Ghz runtergetaktet , denn er hatte sich dann aufgehangen , denke auf 3.8 / 3.9 würde er laufen , brauch ich aber erstmal nicht._


----------



## Niranda (13. November 2008)

ganz klar AMD und Nvidia =)

Aber lass dir von mir nichts sagen, ich bin AMD und Nvidia Fanatikerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (13. November 2008)

Niranda schrieb:


> ganz klar AMD und Nvidia =)
> 
> Aber lass dir von mir nichts sagen, ich bin AMD und Nvidia Fanatikerin
> 
> ...




_Hm , an wen war das jetzt gerichtet? _


----------



## Wagga (13. November 2008)

Also bei Standarttakt 266 fährt das DIng bei Prime auf 70 Grad hoch.
271 da ist es bei 78/78/73/73.

Also wieder 266 aber selbst beim Standarttakt taugt der Nix,
gut das ich das weiß nie wieder Boxed.

Vielleicht dazu kaufen wegen Garantieverlängerung aber nicht nutzen.

Zwar ist er bei Normallast meist bei 45-50 Grad, aber man weiß ja nie wann er dann doch mal 100%ig ausgelastet wird.

VIelleicht bestelle ich noch nächste Woche, scheiß auf die Weihnachtszeit.
Ist glaub ich nur um 50 Cent gestiegen, lt. Preisentwicklung.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (13. November 2008)

_Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.. ist auch nen echter Blickfang wenn du nen "offenes" Gehäuse hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (13. November 2008)

Off ist es,  die Soundkarte da leutet die Bezeichnung,Modellnummer auch blau.
Dadurch bin ich ja auf die Idee oder den Geschmack gekommen, vielleicht doch mehr rein zu machen.
Und da ein neuer Lüfter her muss dann, gleich beleuchtet.
Aber 81 Grad gerade Prime95 bei 276 das ist zu zu hoch.
Aber noch ist er nicht abgestürtzt und läuft weier.
Laufzeit 11 Min.
Ist nun bei 82/82/78/78 genau 12 bzw. 8 zu viel.
Aber bei 266 ist er uach bei 70 wenn Prime läuft.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (13. November 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nun Core-Temp geladen.
> 
> Die CPU ist lt. dem Programm bei 45-50 Grad.
> Bei 267 FSB.
> ...



Bei dem ist kein Lüfter dabei, Thermalright verkauft in der Regel nur die Kühlkörper. Den Lüfter musst du separat kaufen. Hat auch den Vorteil, daß du hier nehmen kannst, was du willst. Beleuchtet oder nicht beleuchtet, Farbe, Qualität, 3pin oder 4pin PWM, usw...

Billig, gut und in sämtlichen Led-Farben erhältlich. Kommt dann beides zusammen auf ca. 40 Euro.


----------



## Wagga (13. November 2008)

Bei dem Zalman wäre beides dabei oder?

Beim Boxed sind doch soviel ich weiß auch keine Kühlkörper dabei gewesen,
das sind doch dann diese Metalldinger, da war nur der reine Boxedkühler dabei.
Also Ventilator und ne deutsche Gebrauchsanweisung.

Ich habe gehört das beim bzw. gelesen das beim Zalman die Gebrauchsanweisung
auf Englisch sein soll, oO, gibt da keine Deutsche z.B.: im Internet.
Oder ich lass den mir lieber von jemanden dranbauen, wenn man da schrauben muss.


----------



## painschkes (13. November 2008)

Habe mir den Lüfter auch vor ein paar Tagen zugelegt und muss sagen, dass das Teil einfach nur geil ist. Der Einbau ist zwar ein bisschen "Fitzelgeschäft" und fummelig, da das Mainboard abmontiert werden muss..., aber das habe ich gerne in kauf genommen^^. Mein CPU (Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600) wird hammer gekühlt. Im Ruhezustand hat der CPU im Schnitt 30 Grad und nach 1 1/2 Stunden Need for Speed Pro Street zocken liegt die Temperatur bei 37 Grad, also optimale Kühlung. Geil ist natürlich auch, wenn ihr den Lüfter in Kombi mit einem Mainboard mit Pipes benutzt, da diese dann automatisch mitgekühlt werden. Optisch macht das Teil durch die blauen LED's natürlich auch was her. Der 8700NT ist nahezu unhörbar =). Also auf jeden Fall eine Kaufempfehlung von mir, da Preis/Leistung einfach stimmt.

_
Von einem Käufer von Alternate.


und hier :

 Klick mich! 

siehst du ein bissl wie er "Zusammmengebaut" wird , und einige Bilder oben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (13. November 2008)

30 Grad ok, leider geht nicht hervor ob er übertaktet hat oder nciht.

Aber der Boxed hat im Leerlauf 20 Grad mehr.
Und dann sind die 300 FSB auch schaffbar,
OK, ich frage mal einen guten Bekannten ob er mir den Einbaut, die fummelarbeit besonders
an der CPU mit schrauben traue ich mri dann doch nicht zu.
Diese Plastikdinger und Schrauben ist was anderes.
Wenn ers mir dann einbaut bestelle ich vielleicht noch diese Woche, mal sehen,
werde mich nochmals melden.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (13. November 2008)

painschkes warst nicht du das mit dem Antec 1200? Falls ja solltest du Wagga mit etwas höheren Temps rechnen falls du ein normales Gehäuse hast, da das Antec 1200 einfach einen genial guten Airflow hat. Da würde die CPU wahrscheinlich selbst mit ausgestöpseltem Lüfter überleben, also quasi passiv gekühlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Wagga ich denk mal wegen dem Einbau brauchst du dir keine Gedanken zu machen. Bei mir war der Scythe Mugen in ca. 15 Minuten montiert und davot hab ich erst einmal vor Jahren bei einem Sockel-A Board den Lüfter gewechselt.


----------



## painschkes (13. November 2008)

_Jup war ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich liebe es.. wie ich schon zu nem Freund sagte.. am liebsten würd ich mit dem Gehäuse ganz viele kleine Gehäuse machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## painschkes (13. November 2008)

_
Sry ._._


----------



## Wagga (13. November 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wenn du mir mal fix nen Programm sagst mit dem ich das RICHTIG auslesen kann..
> 
> Hab bis jetzt nur mal mit Everest etc geschaut.. :0_


Habe es übersehen:
Lädst dir CoreTemp bei Chip.de runter und Prime95.

Er wurde übertaktet oder?
welcher ist es den? Prozessor?
Um wieviel wurde er übertaktet?
FSB + Multipilkator wäre interessant.
CPU-Z sagt dazu was oder Everest.

Wenn der Kühler es schafft die CPU mit einem FSB von 300, mehr will ich erstmals nicht
auf 50 Grad oder 60 zu halten, lieber mal 10 Grad oben Luft wegen Sommer, dann reicht mir
das schon.
Weil dann ist dieser fast so gut wie ein 8400er und selbst Programme die keinen Quad unterstützen haben viel Power um richtig geil zu laufen.


----------



## Xairon (13. November 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jup war ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wagga viel glück mit deinem Vorhaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur nochmals zur Info, übertakten "befreit" dich von dem Garantieanspruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (13. November 2008)

_Hab schon CoreTemp drauf.

Jetzt ist er nichtmehr übertaktet :0

--

Ist nen E8400 - WAR auf 4GHZ übertaktet , hab ihn aber aufn Standarttakt 3GHZ runtergesetzt (per Telefonanleitung eines Mitarbeiters vom PC Laden wo ich ihn her hab) denn , ich davon überhaupt keine Ahnung :0_


----------



## Wagga (13. November 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hab schon CoreTemp drauf.
> 
> Jetzt ist er nichtmehr übertaktet :0
> 
> ...


Ich bin auch neu in diesem Übertaktungs"geschäft", habe bis jetzt nur im BIOS
die Bootreihenfolge geändert das wars nur vor 2 Tagen habe ich es mal von dem Übertaktungsbeitrag inspiriert probiert, es zu übertakten übers BIOS.

Erstmals die Einstellung gesucht und es von Auto auf Manuell gestellt
und dann den FSB von 266 auf 271 erhöht, hatte aber wohl ein gutes Temperaturprogramm weil dies zeigte nur 50 Grad an unter Last, Coretemp zeigt schon beim Standarttakt 50-70 an.
Ich werde mir die nächsten Tage es nochmals überlegen aber ich werde wohl sehr in den neuen Kühler investieren.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (13. November 2008)

_Also wie gesagt , hatte den PC 24h lang an , dabei war ich auch mehrere Stunden zocken.. (FarCry2/WoW/CSS/usw) und CoreTemp meinte immernoch etwas über 40°C.. im Idle sinds die ganze Zeit etwa 35°C.

Mit dem Zalman 8700NT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (13. November 2008)

Xairon schrieb:


> lol made my day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


In der Gebrauchsanweisung steht sowieso: Sobald sie dieses Siegel zerbrechen was man zum Lesen dieser muss erlischt der Garantieanspruch ,also man hat sowieso keine Garantie sobald man ihn einbaut.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Wagga (13. November 2008)

Ok, dann schaff ich die 3 GHZ und bin immer noch unter 50 Grad.

Aktuell ist er bei 45-50 Grad bei Standarttakt.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (13. November 2008)

_Na das ist doch ne gute Nachricht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (13. November 2008)

Mal sehen, wies klappt, erstmals muss ich mir den Kühler kaufen und drauf bekommen.
Es gibt doch eine Garantie, ui, da war ein Siegel drauf auf dem


----------



## Klos1 (13. November 2008)

@Wagga: Bei den Boxed-Kühlern ist doch immer ein Kühlkörper dabei

Lüfter wie auch Kühlkörper, soweit man das so nennen mag, sind mehr oder weniger am Stück. Und von was für einer Folie redest du, welche angeblich auf dem Boxed-Kühler drauf war? Da ist Paste drauf, aber keine Folie. Wenn da ne Folie war, dann höchstens als Schutz für die Paste

Von einer Wärmeleitfolie habe ich noch nie was gehört. Und jeder Lüfter hat einen extra Stromanschluss, bzw. hat halt überhaupt einen. Entweder 3pin oder 4pin PWM Molex. Bei den 4pin ist der vierte immer Tacho.
Also zur temparaturgesteuerten Drehzahlregelung.

Zum übertakten würde ich im übrigen immer gute Wärmeleitpaste nehmen. Nicht dieses 0815-Zeugs, was da immer beiliegt, bzw. bei den Boxed-Kühlern schon aufgetragen ist. Wobei ich nicht wirklich weiß, ob die auf den Boxed-Kühlern was taugt. Das erste, was ich immer mache, wenn meine neu bestellten Teile geliefert wurden ist, mich um die fachgerechte Entsorgung des Boxed-Kühlers zu kümmern. Die Verpackung wird bei mir ausschließlich zu Zwecken der Mülltrennung geöffnet.

Diese Wärmeleitpaste kann ich wärmstens empfehlen:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a199680.html

Bringt nicht nur einige Grad, sondern lässt sich auch ganz hervorragend wieder entfernen. Der absolute Burner ist aber die hier:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...waermeleitpaste

Allerdings nicht für Kühler geeignet, die an der wärmeaufnehmenden Stelle aus Alu sind. Außerdem ist sie leitend, was besondere Vorsicht voraussetzt. Aber von der Leistung her einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## Wagga (13. November 2008)

Das das wars doch keine Folie dann wars schon die Wärmeleitpaste auf jedenfall war beim Boxed keine dabei und das Zeugs war schon drauf.

Ist ja, egal kommt sowieso einen neuen.
Also sollte ich zu dem Zalman noch Paste nehmen ginge die?
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/CPU_L...;l2=K%C3%BChler
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/CPU_Z...l2=Zubeh%C3%B6r
Am besten von Alternate, weil Versand zahle ich bei allen.
Außer Amazon wäre noch ne Idee, aber ob die gerade das führen.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (13. November 2008)

Keine Ahnung, was Zahlman da als Paste beilegt. Würde aber auch sagen, daß es nur Standard ist. Hatte bisher noch keinen Lüfter verbaut, welchem eine Paste beigelegt wurde, die mit den aktuellen Top-Produkten konkurrieren kann.


----------



## Wagga (13. November 2008)

Sagt einfach welche Paste zu dem Kühler passt und ich lege sie dann in den Einkaufswagen dazu.
Wenns geht direkt mit Link.
Alternate am besten.

Die wird glaub ich sowieso für 2 Generationen halten, weil ja weniger dort mehr ist.
Nur ein Tropfen oder hat die ein MHD?


----------



## Klos1 (13. November 2008)

Die hier ist wie gesagt sehr gut. Habe die aktuell auch bei mir drauf.

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a199680.html

Lässt sich sehr schön dosieren mit dem Pinsel. Einfach eine hauchdünne Schicht auftragen.


----------



## Wagga (14. November 2008)

> Zur besseren Ableitung der Wärme zwischen Prozessor und Lüfter. Sollte bei allen Prozessoren und Lüftern verwendet werden, sofern die Lüfter nicht mit *Wärmeleitfolie* oder sonstigen Materialien zur besonderen Wärmeableitung ausgestattet sind.


Es gibt sie allso doch.

Werde aber selbst mit dem neuen Lüfter:
Nur um 34 FSB erhöhen, will ja das er mind. 3 Jahre lebt.
In 3 Jahren kann man sich dann überlegen oder danach
wenn die 4x 3 GHZ nicht mehr reicnen sollte ob man bevor man sich
eine neue CPU kauft nicht dies mit einer Übertaktung erauszögert!!!
Danke nochmals an alle die Tipps gaben.
Werde mich melden sobald ich das nötige Kleingeld habe sowie die Bestellung da ist.
Werde aber gucken das die Temp nicht die 60 übersteigt, dann sind 10 Grad Luft fürn
Sommer.

Habe ja das P5E von Asus im BIOS hatte ich nur die Wahl zwischen 1378 RMP
oder Ignoriert, kann man außer Speedfan die Lüfterleistung besonders für den Sommer erhöhen.
Bedeutet hier Ignoriert = Volldampf=Volle Kühleistung
Die Speedfanerhöhung RMP gilt die nur für die laufende Sitzung oder dann für jedes mal also wird die im BIOS oder sonstwie gespeichert.
Ja, sind viele fragen aber ich bin in dieser Sache noch Anfänger und will 
eine auf langfristige Sicht Schrottung der CPU vermeiden.


----------



## Xairon (14. November 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Es gibt sie allso doch.
> 
> Werde aber selbst mit dem neuen Lüfter:
> Nur um 34 FSB erhöhen, will ja das er mind. 3 Jahre lebt.
> ...



Ich glaube was du hier mit den RPM meinst ist das warnsignal und hat nichts mit der Lüfterleistung direkt zu tun, sondern soll ledigliche dazu dienen, dass du eine Warnung bekommst wenn sich der Lüfter zu lahm dreht.


----------



## Ogil (14. November 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Lüfter wie auch Kühlkörper, soweit man das so nennen mag, sind mehr oder weniger am Stück. Und von was für einer Folie redest du, welche angeblich auf dem Boxed-Kühler drauf war? Da ist Paste drauf, aber keine Folie. Wenn da ne Folie war, dann höchstens als Schutz für die Paste
> 
> Von einer Wärmeleitfolie habe ich noch nie was gehört.



Doch - Waermeleitfolie. Hat gegenueber Waermeleitpaste den Vorteil, dass sie immer (naja - so man nicht 2 ganz linke Haende hat) richtig aufgebracht wird, was bei Waermeleitpaste (wird oft viel zu dick aufgetragen - so nach dem Viel-hilft-Viel-Motto) leider nicht der Fall ist. Gute Waermeleitpaste richtig aufgetragen hat wohl aber doch den besseren Waermeuebergangswert - aber das ist eh nur beim Uebertakten wichtig.


----------

